# Kickstarter-Skandal: 320.000 Dollar für Hausbau aufgewendet



## MichaelBonke (13. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kickstarter-Skandal: 320.000 Dollar für Hausbau aufgewendet* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kickstarter-Skandal: 320.000 Dollar für Hausbau aufgewendet


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2016)

stellt sich die frage, was sie mit den 50.000 dollar hätten machen wollen. 















Spoiler



....und natürlich, wie dann erst roberts' hütte aussieht. 

vermutlich so: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanador (13. Mai 2016)

Und wieso ist nochmal das Projekt tot, wenn das 13-fache des Geplanten eingenommen und davon 50% veruntreut wurde?
Man hat dann dennoch 650% mehr für diesen 3D-Drucker als überhaupt geplant. 
Und dann dieses Selbstmitleid-Video...es gibt schon einen Grund, weswegen ich noch nie etwas mitfinanziert habe.


----------



## vonKroete (13. Mai 2016)

Keine Ahnung, warum die da so einen Quatsch machen. Vielleicht sollte man sich auch einmal überlegen, was für ein Licht das auf ähnliche Projekte wirft, bei denen die Leute die Kohle wirklich für das Projekt selbst benutzen möchten. Wenn sich sowas häuft, dann wird das über kurz oder lang die eigentlich gute Idee von Kickstarter zerstören.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Mai 2016)

Hoffentlich wird derjenige rechtlich belangt, das ist ja ganz klar Betrug.


----------



## richteryo (13. Mai 2016)

Ich verstehe diese ganze Kickstarter Sache nicht. Ich verstehe nicht warum über die geforderte Summe hinaus Geld gegeben werden kann. Ist das überschüssige dann schonmal der erste Gewinn? Und außerdem, warum sollte ich jemanden Geld geben, damit er etwas tolles, womit er Geld einnehmen kann entwickeln und verkaufen kann, um ihn wenn es fertig ist das ganze dann noch abkaufen zu können.


----------



## vonKroete (13. Mai 2016)

Das kommt ja aufs Projekt an. Man bekommt für jede Spende je nach Höhe "Belohnungen", das kann z.B. auch das fertige Produkt sein.


----------



## Loosa (13. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> stellt sich die frage, was sie mit den 50.000 dollar hätten machen wollen.



Ist das echt eine Frage? 
Skalierung.



Sanador schrieb:


> Und wieso ist nochmal das Projekt tot, wenn das 13-fache des Geplanten eingenommen und davon 50% veruntreut wurde?
> Man hat dann dennoch 650% mehr für diesen 3D-Drucker als überhaupt geplant.



Weil die Firma noch genau -66,85 US Dollar auf dem Konto hat? Das Privatkonto ist noch weiter in den Miesen.

Statt ein paar hundert Druckern hätten sie letztendlich fast 4000 Stück herstellen müssen. Entsprechend mehr Material musste eingekauft werden, was sie größtenteils haben. Ein paar Zertifizierungen fehlen noch, z.B. für den Laser. Ohne dürfen sie keine Drucker verschicken. Und für die Herstellung fehlt das Geld und mittlerweile das Personal.


Bei KS bin ich auch schonmal kräftig auf die Nase gefallen. Hätte vorsichtiger sein müssen und, als das Ziel nur ganz knapp erreicht wurde, vor Ende der Aktion abspringen sollen. Immerhin bekam ich noch 40% zurück, weil sie sich eingestanden, dass sie es mit dem restlichen Geld nicht schaffen würden.

Bei dem Drucker lagen sie weit über dem Ziel, aber mit fast zwei Jahren Lieferverzug hätte man auch merken können, dass was nicht passt. Aber $100 Investition sind wohl leichter verschmerzbar. In der Dimension hätte ich auch kein Problem in ein KS zu investieren das mir gefällt.


----------



## Loosa (13. Mai 2016)

richteryo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese ganze Kickstarter Sache nicht. Ich verstehe nicht warum über die geforderte Summe hinaus Geld gegeben werden kann. Ist das überschüssige dann schonmal der erste Gewinn? Und außerdem, warum sollte ich jemanden Geld geben, damit er etwas tolles, womit er Geld einnehmen kann entwickeln und verkaufen kann, um ihn wenn es fertig ist das ganze dann noch abkaufen zu können.



Ich hab zum Beispiel Double Fine gebackt. Für $100 bekam ich das Spiel, ein T-Shirt, ein Poster, ein Making Of auf Blu-Ray und bin in den Credits. Belohnungen sind sehr unterschiedlich, aber normalerweise bekommt man nur bei $1 bis $5 nicht mehr als ein Dankeschön.

Oft ist der Anreiz, etwas schneller und günstiger zu bekommen als im regulären Verkauf. Und eben zu helfen es überhaupt realisieren zu können.

Ein anderes KS war, um es Fangamer zu ermöglichen ihre Lager mit neuer Ware zu füllen. Für die Produktion muss eine Mindestmengen geordert werden und dafür hatten sie kein Geld. Deswegen Kickstarter. Weil ich schon ewig bei denen bestellen wollte, aber fast alles ausverkauft war, bin ich sofort aufgesprungen.

Da war mein eigentliches Pledge $80 für 4 T-Shirts. Ich habe $4o mehr gegeben für zwei extra Shirts, plus $10 für internationalen Versand. So kommen die "$X oder mehr" zustande. Wenn du mehr gibst ist es entweder Trinkgeld, meistens aber ist es für Zubehör oder andere Extras.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2016)

richteryo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese ganze Kickstarter Sache nicht. Ich verstehe nicht warum über die geforderte Summe hinaus Geld gegeben werden kann. Ist das überschüssige dann schonmal der erste Gewinn?


 nein bzw jein - die Summe, die die Leute haben möchten, ist die Mindestsumme die sie (ihrer Berechnung nach) benötigen, um mit dem Projekt zu starten.  Und was mit "starten" gemeint ist, das kann wiederum verschiedene Ausprägungen haben-  zB es kann sein, dass die Summe nötig ist, damit man insgesamt genug Geld hat, um zB 12 Monate auf einem Mindestlevel arbeiten zu können - und man rechnet damit, nach dieser Zeit auch fertig zu sein.  Es kann aber auch sein, dass die Summe nur dazu da ist, zB eine Art kleine Demo/Prototyp zu finanzieren, oder ein Grundkonzept zu erarbeiten, von dem man überzeugt ist - und wenn man das hat, dann geht man zusätzlich noch zu anderen (Groß)Investoren, um noch mehr Geld zu bekommen. Es kann aber auch ganz simpel sein, dass die Macher durch die Kickstarter-Aktion nur abschätzen wollen, wie groß das Interesse ist und an sich das Geld auch von wo anders her bekommen könnten, und wenn das Kickstarterprojekt mies laufen würde, dann stampft man die Idee wieder ein.

 Und wenn man am Ende mehr einnimmt als man an sich als Grenze gesetzt hat, dann kann man das Produkt halt noch besser gestalten, sich mehr Personal leisten oder muss auch am Ende doch KEINE anderen Investoren fragen. Natürlich kann es passieren, dass man so viel Geld bekommt, dann selbst nach Projektende noch was über ist, was dann am Ende doch ein echter "Gewinn" ist, denn Kickstarter ist an sicher eher was wie eine Spendenplattform, und die Projekte können halt je nach Betrag dann bestimmte Dinge versprechen, zB ab 10$ eine Beta-Teilnahme, ab 40$ Beta-Teilnahme und das fertige Spiel, ab 80$ beides plus ein TShirt, ab 100$ alle drei Dinge plus ein Making-Of-Buch usw. - und wer NOCH mehr spendet, der ist halt einfach großzügig, bekommt aber für die Summe, die über die 100$ hinaus geht, nichts weiteres. 

 Es ist in vielen Fällen auch so: man setzt zB 20.000$ als Grenze, obwohl man an sich 40.000 für ein GUTES Durchführen des Projektes braucht, aber man will die Leute auch nicht Abschrecken. Denn wenn der Mindestbetrag nicht erreicht wird, dann wird GAR kein Geld von den Spendern eingezogen, und setzt man 40.000 als Grenze, bekommt aber nur 30.000, dann ist das Projekt tot. D.h. man denkt, dass 20.000 sicher zusammenkommen und hofft, dass es noch deutlich mehr als die 20.000 werden.


 Da gibt es also keine pauschalen Erklärungen, sondern es kann viele Gründe geben


----------



## Terracresta (13. Mai 2016)

vonKroete schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, warum die da so einen Quatsch machen. Vielleicht sollte man sich auch einmal überlegen, was für ein Licht das auf ähnliche Projekte wirft, bei denen die Leute die Kohle wirklich für das Projekt selbst benutzen möchten. Wenn sich sowas häuft, dann wird das über kurz oder lang die eigentlich gute Idee von Kickstarter zerstören.



Es war von Anfang an klar, dass es Betrug geben wird, wie überall. Ist auch bei nicht der erste Fall. 
Gibt erfolgreiche Projekte, aber auch genug, die in Enttäuschungen endeten bzw. sich in eine Richtung entwickeln, die fragwürdig ist. Selbst wenn große Namen dahinter stehn wie bei Shroud of the Avatar. Ein bestimmtes "God Game" muss man nichtmal mehr extra nennen.


----------



## Lotzi (13. Mai 2016)

Ich habe schon etliche Projekte (mit kleinem Geld) unterstützt und bin noch nie beschissen worden. Sei es Spieleentwicklungen oder Musik von Bands/Künstlern die ich kenne ergaben noch keine Probleme. Diese Aussage ist natürlich nur meine eigene Ertahrung, aber 100 € würde ich dann doch nicht so ohne Weiteres einsetzen. Es kommt aber natürlich immer auf die damit verbundenen Gegenleistungen an.


----------



## vonKroete (13. Mai 2016)

Das ist halt auch nicht gerade professionell, so große Beträge auf dem Privatkonto eines Einzelnen zwischenzulagern. Da sind Probleme quasi vorprogrammiert. Wenn es nur um ein paar hundert Euro geht, geht das vielleicht noch - ab vierstelligen Beträgen wäre ich aber vorsichtig. Der alte Spruch "Gelegenheit macht Diebe" ist halt immer noch aktuell.


----------



## Triplezer0 (13. Mai 2016)

Was für ein Fake Video ^^, man sollte sich schon gut überlegen was man so backt.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ist das echt eine Frage?



ja. ist es.


----------



## Theojin (14. Mai 2016)

Ach, son Haus brennt gut, davon kann man dann auch ein schönes Video drehen. Wirkt vermutlich ehrlicher und authentischer als die "Entschuldigung". Aber so ist das nunmal mit Kickstarter, nicht geschieht ohne Risiko.


----------



## LostCause (14. Mai 2016)

Ich muss ja zugeben das ich mich vor lachen gekugelt habe als ich das gelesen habe   Zu den abgezockten Leuten kann ich nur sagen dumm gelaufen. Ich wüsste was ich an deren Stelle mit dem Haus machen würde aber ich möchte hier nicht den Brand...ähh  Anstifter spielen


----------



## SphinxBased (14. Mai 2016)

Die Leute sind selbst schuld......was unterstützen sie auch solche Projekt die zum einem ungewiss und zum anderen meistens schlecht sind.Sry. ist reine Geldmacherei das Kicksstarterzeugs!!!!


----------



## Loosa (14. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja. ist es.


Ein paar hundert Drucker, statt ein paar tausend?



SphinxBased schrieb:


> Die Leute sind selbst schuld......was unterstützen sie auch solche Projekt die zum einem ungewiss und zum anderen meistens schlecht sind.Sry. ist reine Geldmacherei das Kicksstarterzeugs!!!!



Dafür existiert KS doch. Nennt sich Finanzierung. 
Natürlich sind nicht alle Ideen genial, Produkte gut oder Projekte erfolgreich.

Man muss halt abwägen was man von einer Präsentation hält. Peak Design hat die, meiner Meinung nach, besten und durchdachtesten Halterungen, Gurte und Taschen für Fotografen. Alle ursprünglich KS-finanziert. Radian Labs überzeugende Motion Control Systeme. Ich hab Designer Jeans in ausgezeichneter Qualität zum Preis von normalen bekommen, ...

Dann gibt und gab es künstlerische Projekte, wofür Kickstarter eigentlich mal gedacht war. Handwerkskunst, Film, Musik, Tanz und Theater.
Oder zur Rettung eines traditionellen Kleinstadtkinos. Als Gegenleistung gab es Eintrittskarten und Popcorn; war also für die Leute der Region, die "ihrem" Kino helfen wollten. Oder um einen besonderen Imbisswagen zu finanzieren; mit Essensgutscheinen also auch regional.

Es gibt viel Müll (insbesondere bei Technik & Spielen) aber auch viel schönes.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Es gibt viel Müll (insbesondere bei Technik & Spielen) aber auch viel schönes.


  Vor allem: wenn etwas sichtbar schon als Idee schlecht ist, kommt ja der Mindestbetrag normalerweise eh nicht zustande. Wo ist also das Problem? Wenn etwas zuerst nur scheinbar eine gute Idee ist, dann kann man natürlich nie wissen, ob es später schlecht ausgeführt wird - ein Risiko hat man natürlich immer, das hat man aber auch, wenn man ein lange ersehntes Spiel einfach bei Release kauft, ohne ein paar Wochen abzuwarten, wie denn die Meinung der bisherigen Käufer so ist. Aber SphinxBased tut ja ein wenig so, als gäb es bei Kickstarter so gut wie kein gutes Projekt und vergisst dabei wohl, dass auch sehr viele der Projekte eben nur für eine Zielgruppe sind, DIE dann trotzdem zufrieden sind, selbst wenn das fertige Produkt für die Masse an Konsumenten eher "mäßig" ist. z.B. würden eingefleischte Fans von J.C.van Damme sicher ihr letztes Hemd geben, um noch einen neuen Film mit ihm zu sehen, und wenn so ein Film dann per KS finanziert und abgedreht wird, wären die superglücklich, selbst wenn 90% der nicht-Fans dem Film maximal 2 von 5 Sternen geben würden und auch die Fans sicher nicht vom besten JCVD-Film aller Zeiten sprechen...


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ein paar hundert Drucker, statt ein paar tausend?



es gibt genau 0 (in worten: NULL) drucker. keine hundert und rest recht keine tausend. 
mir ist schon klar, dass die produktion von 4.000 druckern mehr kostet/ kosten würde als die von 400. 
nur gibt es eben anscheinend überhaupt kein fertiges produkt. und das hätte es ja eigentlich auch mit 50.000 dollar geben müssen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es gibt genau 0 (in worten: NULL) drucker. keine hundert und rest recht keine tausend.
> mir ist schon klar, dass die produktion von 4.000 druckern mehr kostet/ kosten würde als die von 400.
> nur gibt es eben anscheinend überhaupt kein fertiges produkt. und das hätte es ja eigentlich auch mit 50.000 dollar geben müssen.


  du hattest doch geschrieben "_stellt sich die frage, was sie mit den 50.000 dollar hätten machen wollen_." - und die Antwort ist eben, dass sie davon ein paar hundert Drucker herstellen wollten. Das war der Plan bzw. das haben die zumindest erzählt.

Ich verstehe btw. auch nicht, wieso du dich das gefragt hast, wofür die 50.000 sind...     oder meintest du Deine Frage eher im Sinne von "ich frage mich, wie zur Hölle die mickrigen 50.000 für so ein Vorhaben ausreichen sollten" ?


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> oder meintest du Deine Frage eher im Sinne von "ich frage mich, wie zur Hölle die mickrigen 50.000 für so ein Vorhaben ausreichen sollten" ?



natürlich meinte ich das.
ich dachte, das wäre offensichtlich.


----------



## Loosa (14. Mai 2016)

Ich will das Projekt nicht übermäßig verteidigen, das ist wirklich ein übler Reinfall. Und der Typ darf sich auf eine heftige Klage und (Haft-) Strafe freuen. Ich bin zu faul um mich durch die 60 Updates zu lesen, aber 2 Jahre Lieferverzug finde ich auch heftig.

Aber die Kalkulation musste ja auf den Umfang angepasst werden. Die Materialien wurden in entsprechender Menge gekauft, da ist schonmal ein guter Batzen Geld weg. Vielleicht wurden bessere Features entwickelt, die bei nur $50.000 nicht geplant waren. Wenn am Ende dann nur ein wenig Geld fehlt, und $200.000 ist mehr als das, um die Drucker zu fertigen und zu zertifizieren dann ist das Ergebnis Null.
Vielleicht bis auf die Betatester.

Mit den schwindenden Finanzen so viele zu bauen wie geht, um vielleicht 10% der Backer zu beliefern, wäre ja auch keine Lösung gewesen. Sie haben wohl bis zuletzt daran geglaubt es doch noch irgendwie zu schaffen, oder das veruntreute Geld wiederzubekommen.
So gesehen bin ich bei meinem gescheiterten Projekt froh, dass die Projektstarter es nicht auf Teufel komm raus riskierten, sondern die Reißleine zogen als zumindest noch 40% des Budgets übrig war.
Sonst hätte es womöglich auch 0 Produkte und 0% Entschädigung gegeben.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> natürlich meinte ich das.
> ich dachte, das wäre offensichtlich.


  Nein, das drückte Deine Formulierung nun echt nicht aus. ^^  Das einzig offensichtliche war, dass du an sich nicht so dumm sein kannst, wirklich nicht verstanden zu haben, was die mit dem Geld (angeblich) vorhatten  

Aber auch so, wie die Frage gemeint war, muss man da "eingreifen": es kann es doch gut sein, dass die 50.000 für das Vorhaben völlig ausreichen. Die Tatsache, dass es "nur" 50.000 sind, ist IMHO kein Indiz dafür, dass das nicht möglich ist bzw. was faul an der Sache ist. Denn es gibt viele Gründe, bei warum einfach nur WEITERES Geld fehlt, das nötig ist, um endgültig loszulegen. Es kann sein, dass man zB 300.000 braucht und schon 250.000 zusammen hat, partout aber keinen findet, der noch mal 50.000 dazugibt. Oder das alles schon "fertig" ist, man aber 50.000 als Vorschuss braucht, damit die beauftragten Zulieferer die Produktion der Teile starten. Oder dass denen nur eine Maschine fehlte, um loszulegen. Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, warum "nur" 50.000 fehlen, aber auch völlig ausreichen, um loszulegen. 

Und wenn sich kein Investor findet, der zudem auch nicht zu viel vom Kuchen abhaben will, dann wäre es nichts ungewöhnliches, das fehlende Geld über so eine Plattform heranzuholen.  


PS: die beste Idee, die ich da mal gehört hab war, sich einfach den billigsten 3D-Drucker zu kaufen und damit den besten 3D-Drucker auszudrucken...


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das einzig offensichtliche war, dass du an sich nicht so dumm sein kannst, wirklich nicht verstanden zu haben, was die mit dem Geld (angeblich) vorhatten



immerhin.
da bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## vonKroete (14. Mai 2016)

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn auf die Skalierung keinen Bock hat? Also zwar ein Projekt für z.B. 10.000 Euro realisieren möchte, aber sich das für 1M Euro nicht zutraut?


----------



## Loosa (14. Mai 2016)

vonKroete schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn auf die Skalierung keinen Bock hat? Also zwar ein Projekt für z.B. 10.000 Euro realisieren möchte, aber sich das für 1M Euro nicht zutraut?



Die einfachste Möglichkeit ist es die Menge zu begrenzen. Das war bei dem Projekt wohl auch so, aber sie haben in 500er Tranchen immer wieder neue Drucker hinzugefügt.

Wie du schon ansprichst ist das Problem bei KS und Skalierung, dass das Projekt _wirklich_ gut durchkalkuliert sein muss und die Entwickler auch fähig sind die Mehrproduktion zu stemmen. Kosten und Verluste können sehr leicht entsprechend "skaliert" ausfallen.


----------



## vonKroete (14. Mai 2016)

Angeblich ist ja Konrad Zuse so pleite gegangen ... weil er von dem Geld, was er als Anzahlung für einen Großauftrag bekommen hat, die entsprechende Anzahl von Computern gar nicht herstellen konnte. Also ja, da sollte man schon gut überlegen  (hab die Geschichte nur mal auf Youtube gehört, keine Ahnung, ob sie stimmt).


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2016)

vonKroete schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn auf die Skalierung keinen Bock hat? Also zwar ein Projekt für z.B. 10.000 Euro realisieren möchte, aber sich das für 1M Euro nicht zutraut?


 Also, dass man sich das dann nicht zutraut, nur weil man "zu viel" bekommt, und das Projekt dann GANZ einstellt, halte ich für abwegig. ^^  Es gibt an sich 4 realistische Möglichkeiten

1) man entscheidet sich dann, viel mehr herzustellen und ggf. dafür dann auch viel billiger pro Stück anzubieten oder gar zu verschenken. 
2) man ist über die Nachfrage positiv überrascht und überlegt, ob man vlt sogar ne richtige Firma gründet bzw. Profis mit ins Boot nimmt und das Produkt (oder ähnliche) weiterhin produziert und es nicht nur für eine Handvoll Fans herstellt, ggf. das Produkt auch viel besser macht als geplant.
3) man behält den Überschuss einfach und freut sich, sieht es quasi als Belohnung für die tolle Idee und/oder als Rücklage für ein neues Projekt
4) man kontaktiert die Spender und gibt denen einen Teil des Betrages wieder zurück


Am Ende Scheitern kann man natürlich immer - wenn man zB 1Mio statt 100.000 bekommt und sich denkt "wow, jetzt mach ich das Produkt für das Geld gleich 20x besser!", dann kann es natürlich passieren, dass man beim Umplanen Zeit verliert, etwas nicht passt und neu begonnen werden muss usw. und am Schluss fressen die Personalkosten wegen der Verzögerung die Millionen so schnell auf, dass man nicht mal das hinbekommt, wofür 100.000 gereicht hätten.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2016)

was ich ja noch ganz vergessen hab: 110.000 dollar soll der betrüger ja zurückgezahlt haben, hinzu kamen noch 50.000 an geliehenem geld und "much more funding from other sources".
irgendwie fällt es mir da schwer zu glauben, dass alleine der diebstahl für das scheitern des projekts verantwortlich sein soll.
der "fehlbetrag" betrug damit ja "nur noch" um die 160.000 dollar, wenn wir die other sources mal ganz außer acht lassen. 

man möge mich korrigieren, alles hab ich mir nämlich nicht durchgelesen, was es zum thema gibt.


----------



## Loosa (14. Mai 2016)

vonKroete schrieb:


> Also ja, da sollte man schon gut überlegen



Das hatte mich bei meinem gescheiterten Projekt so aufgeregt. Wie sie am Ende zugaben war ihnen von Anfang an bewusst, dass das KS-Ergebnis nicht reichen würde, und sie das Projekt nur mit weiteren Vorbestellungen realisieren könnten - die nicht kamen.

Dafür hätte ich sie wohl belangen können, denn so ein Handeln ist nicht "in gutem Glauben". Eine der Bedingungen bei KS um bei einem Scheitern rechtlich abgesichert zu sein. Aber eine Klage nach UK war es mir dann doch nicht wert...



Bonkic schrieb:


> was ich ja noch ganz vergessen hab: 110.000 dollar soll der betrüger ja zurückgezahlt haben



Jupp, aber die weiteren zwei Raten hat er nicht mehr bezahlt. Da ist ihnen dann wohl im Endspurt die Puste ausgegangen.

Das Geld von dem einen anderen Investor war bis dahin sicher schon lange weg.


----------



## vonKroete (14. Mai 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das hatte mich bei meinem gescheiterten Projekt so aufgeregt. Wie sie am Ende zugaben war ihnen von Anfang an bewusst, dass das KS-Ergebnis nicht reichen würde, und sie das Projekt nur mit weiteren Vorbestellungen realisieren könnten - die nicht kamen.
> 
> Dafür hätte ich sie wohl belangen können, denn so ein Handeln ist nicht "in gutem Glauben". Eine der Bedingungen bei KS um bei einem Scheitern rechtlich abgesichert zu sein. Aber eine Klage nach UK war es mir dann doch nicht wert...



Naja, man sollte sich mE halt nicht auf angenehme Überraschungen verlassen. Ich denke, das viele wegen sowas scheitern. Besser ein bisschen pessimistischer bleiben und die auf KS angepriesene Sache sauber durchziehen - oder halt gar nicht erst anfangen, wenn es den meisten das zusätzliche Geld für eine realistische Planung nicht wert ist.


----------



## vonKroete (14. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, dass man sich das dann nicht zutraut, nur weil man "zu viel" bekommt, und das Projekt dann GANZ einstellt, halte ich für abwegig. ^^  Es gibt an sich 4 realistische Möglichkeiten
> 
> 1) man entscheidet sich dann, viel mehr herzustellen und ggf. dafür dann auch viel billiger pro Stück anzubieten oder gar zu verschenken.
> 2) man ist über die Nachfrage positiv überrascht und überlegt, ob man vlt sogar ne richtige Firma gründet bzw. Profis mit ins Boot nimmt und das Produkt (oder ähnliche) weiterhin produziert und es nicht nur für eine Handvoll Fans herstellt, ggf. das Produkt auch viel besser macht als geplant.
> ...


Ja, das gibt es natürlich mehrere Möglichkeiten und mehr als das angestrebte Kapital ist nie verkehrt. Ich meinte, dass man durch die zu liefernden Belohnungen nicht zu Versprechen gezwungen werden sollte, von denen man sich nicht sicher ist, dass man sie tatsächlich halten kann. Dass man das Geld einfach wieder zurückgeben kann, das wusste ich gar nicht.


----------



## Loosa (14. Mai 2016)

Weiss nicht ob das nachträglich einfach so geht, wenn die Backer auf das Produkt bestehen. Ist ja ein bindender Vertrag. Auf jeden Fall aber nicht verlustfrei. Die Finanzdienstleister bekommen ja trotzdem ihre Prozente (2-5% ?) und auch KS dürfte seine 5% behalten.


----------



## Belandriel (16. Mai 2016)

Na, mal gucken wie lange die Bude noch steht xDDD


----------

